# Advice Please



## take5 (Oct 4, 2010)

My thyroid is all over the place and I have been told that I have chronic lyme disease and that is causing autoimmune thyroiditis.My lab work from June ..Tsh 3rd gen .017 (0.34-5.60)
Thyroglobulin ab 29.7 (0.0-40.0)
Thyroid peroxidase ab 444 (0-35)
T3 free2.89 (1.40-4.20)
Labs from Sept
Tsh 3rd gen ultra 0.008 (0.55-4.78
Thyroglobulin ab 91.7 (<60)
Thyroid peroxidase ab 3053.7 (<60)
T3 free 6.3 (2.3-4.2)
My doctor increased the Armour Thyroid from 60 to 90 in August.My hair is falling out and I haven't noticed any improvement.I am having vitamin IV therapy and I have cut back from 3 a week to one every 2 weeks.Is there anything I can do improve my health?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

With a TSH of .008 and T3 free of 6.3, why are you on Armour or any meds. If anything your Armour med. dose is too high! Please be careful not to do irreversible damage to your body. You are in a dangerous zone.

Any illness can play havoc with our thyroid health and levels.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

take5 said:


> My thyroid is all over the place and I have been told that I have chronic lyme disease and that is causing autoimmune thyroiditis.My lab work from June ..Tsh 3rd gen .017 (0.34-5.60)
> Thyroglobulin ab 29.7 (0.0-40.0)
> Thyroid peroxidase ab 444 (0-35)
> T3 free2.89 (1.40-4.20)
> ...


I agree w/GDWomen. You are hyperthyroid. You may or may not have Lyme disease but your antibodies are definitely indigenous to genetically inherited autoimmune thyroid disease.

Also, I am thinking that cancer must be ruled out. Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) If not, I strongly suggest it. Sky high TPO is sometimes suggestive of cancer and so is the presence of Thyroglobulin Ab.

Why are you on IV Vitamin Therapy? What Vitamins?

Thyroglobulin Ab http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm


----------



## take5 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for responding,I was on L thyroxine for 3 years but last spring I was very ill.I couldn't focus and I had to stop driving and I was very weak, I was barely able to stand up so my doctor brought in another doctor who diagnosed me.At that time my peroxidase ab was 700 and he started me on Armour and I felt an immediate improvement, am now at about 50% but my numbers are getting worse and my doctor wants to leave it at this dosage.I do have a biopsy every year for nodules.I think I will ask my doctor to change the dosage back to 60.Thank you for your advice.


----------



## take5 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am scheduled to have a biopsy next month, do you think I should have a scan instead?The reason for the IV's was to help my immune system and help my body to fight infections.I had a sinus infection for 5 months last year and antibiotics weren't working.It's called a Meyers cocktail but it is modified according to my lab work and whatever I am deficient in.Mine is mega doses of vit c, b vitamins and magnesium.I had Lyme 20 years ago and thought I was cured but apparently not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

take5 said:


> I am scheduled to have a biopsy next month, do you think I should have a scan instead?The reason for the IV's was to help my immune system and help my body to fight infections.I had a sinus infection for 5 months last year and antibiotics weren't working.It's called a Meyers cocktail but it is modified according to my lab work and whatever I am deficient in.Mine is mega doses of vit c, b vitamins and magnesium.I had Lyme 20 years ago and thought I was cured but apparently not.


You must have had a sonogram then? This is why you are having a biopsy of the thyroid?

So, do you think the Meyer's Cocktail is helping? There are some contraindications.


----------



## take5 (Oct 4, 2010)

The IV's have definately helped my general heath but I do worry that it may be causing a worsening autoimmune reaction.If I go too long between IV's I start getting sick again.I am also on large does of oral vitamins.The doctor that diagnosed me is no longer available,he only stayed for 3 months and set up a protocol so my doctor is following that.The sonograms have showed that most of the nodules have gotten smaller but one is irregular so that one is biopsied once a year.this is the 4th year.I think I should insist on the scan.It's difficult to know what to do when the doctors don't know.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

take5 said:


> The IV's have definately helped my general heath but I do worry that it may be causing a worsening autoimmune reaction.If I go too long between IV's I start getting sick again.I am also on large does of oral vitamins.The doctor that diagnosed me is no longer available,he only stayed for 3 months and set up a protocol so my doctor is following that.The sonograms have showed that most of the nodules have gotten smaller but one is irregular so that one is biopsied once a year.this is the 4th year.I think I should insist on the scan.It's difficult to know what to do when the doctors don't know.


An RAIU is far superior to a sonogram in many ways. I personally think that it is a good idea.

Have you ever had your ferritin checked?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

You are really struggling; I sure hope we can be of a help to you.


----------



## take5 (Oct 4, 2010)

My iron is good, Vit D was low(13) and Cholesterol has been very high for more than 10 years but it is getting better since I started Armour.I have an appt Tuesday so I will ask my doctor to order the scan.You have been very helpful to me and I thank you.


----------

